# Newbie/Stimson Questions



## katen (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all! I am a newbie here at Aussie Pythons and at owning snakes - I got my first Stimson Python juvenile early June and he has been fine ever since. 

However, about a week ago I was watching him in the tank and noticed he blew what looked like a snot bubble. I immediately began to suspect an RI (although I haven't seen it happen since). He is in the process of shedding at the moment and I also notice popping/cracking sounds when I listen close to the tank or if I hold him when he's moving. I can't tell whether this is coming from his mouth though (even writing this a foot away from the tank I can hear faint popping every now and then, which is very concerning, but he is in his hide so I can't see what he's doing). 

However, tonight I was observing him again and noticed he is yawning a lot. Not always full yawns, but every so often he will open his mouth half way for a couple of seconds and then close it. *I am going to ring the vets in the morning to make an appointment*, however I am unsure as to whether I should let him shed first before transporting him. He has been hissing at me tonight when I get close to the tank trying to watch his yawning, so I am unsure of how he would go during transport to the vets whilst still in shed. 


Although I am going to take him to the vets, I would appreciate some advice by anyone who has been in a similar situation. I'm really concerned. My biggest fear is that I've made him sick!


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, and welcome to APS.
I would hold off on the vet bill until after he's finished shedding. The "bubble" you observed could have been from him soaking in his water bowl to get ready to shed. Similarly the popping/cracking sounds are likely to be his skin loosening, and the yawning is just him stretching his mouth to loosen the skin in readiness to shed.
Pythons don't like to be touched or held while in shed either.
As long as you have good temps and husbandry practices, you will have a healthy snake.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 20, 2016)

Everything sounds fine, but first lesson - when you see the snake coming into a shedding phase, leave it alone until the process is finished, usually 10-14 days. They usually remain inactive during this time, and you risk damaging the developing skin underneath the old layer if it is torn by rough handling. Don't touch it or disturb it in any way, and don't offer food.

Jamie


----------

